# 2 open spots



## Provallone (Jul 19, 2016)

2 open spots on a open boat trip for 4 hours. 130.00 a person. Bull reds are running hard still. Call 409-789-1705


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Where and when?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

